# Amazon Prime any good... How to do on Virgin Media



## vkurup (Jul 6, 2015)

Any Amazon Prime users out here?  Our free Netflix has expired and thinking of moving to Amazon Prime - as it can help with shipping as well as video.  However as a Virgin Media customer, I am not sure if you can get Amazon Prime on VM Tivo.  Anyone figured a way around this?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 6, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Any Amazon Prime users out here?  Our free Netflix has expired and thinking of moving to Amazon Prime - as it can help with shipping as well as video.  However as a Virgin Media customer, I am not sure if you can get Amazon Prime on VM Tivo.  Anyone figured a way around this?
		
Click to expand...

We've got it, movies on there are a bit hit and miss but lots of content if you want to catch up on TV shows.

We get it through the smart TV.

Can you type in a web address ?


----------



## vkurup (Jul 6, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			We've got it, movies on there are a bit hit and miss but lots of content if you want to catch up on TV shows.

We get it through the smart TV.

Can you type in a web address ?
		
Click to expand...

don't have a Smart TV either, got a Sony noddy set.   dont fancy plugging a laptop into the TV everytime we want to catch a movie. 
Whats the deal with the Fire TV stick or similar...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 6, 2015)

if its amazon prime you want, get a fire stick. You will need a spare HDMI port on the TV and the stick will require external power also. You i assume have decent wifi and broadband.

I personally have the Roku stick and use netflix.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 6, 2015)

And reading the reviews on Amazon, it seems very good! Below is a genuine amazon review:

1,242 of 1,312 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Saving me from cheap gin. 27 May 2015
By Gaia TOP 500 REVIEWER
Verified Purchase
I bought this as an electronic babysitter, for my husband, who is five. Oh, wait, not five, 48. I was pig-sick of him watching Netflix on his mobile phone, with his netbook pinging up Facebook messages, with the TV on full blast, and the sound from his Netflix leaking out of his earphones, because he had that on full volume as well, to counter-balance whatever was happening on the TV he wasn't watching. It has worked a treat, as he now watches endless hours of crap on the big TV, while his netbook and phone ping Facebook messages at him, and he lies on the couch, re-arranging his crotch, and grunting.

The installation was easy, despite the fact that I only have full use of one hand, I didn't need any screwdrivers, and I'm not allowed hammers anyway. I did stand on an apple that the dog had taken behind the TV, for dog-reasons, and it squidged between my toes a bit, but I don't suppose that's a universal installation issue, not everyone having a dog that hides fruit behind the TV.

The plug-and-play nature of the device meant that I was able to install without asking for help from a man, and I didn't even break any fingernails. I'm relatively certain I've deleted any links to my social media from Amazon, so the husband won't be able to ferret about, at two in the morning, while he's watching something with boobs in, or yet another concert from the time period when I was being potty-trained, and see all of the nasty things I say about him.

For me, it has been Â£35 well-spent, although the glut of adverts offering it for Â£25 have been a bit of a kick in the crotch, I could have spent the extra Â£10 on gin, but it would have been cheap gin, so there would have been no real gain.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 6, 2015)

One thing to be careful of is that Amazon Prime does not work on a Roku box. This is becase Sky own shares in Roku and are blocking the release of the Amazon App as it competes with now TV. Netflix is only on because it was there before Sky got involved.

As for content, I think Amazon has gone a bit stale this year. It has a good back catalogue for movies and TV series but has not had a massive amount of new content so far this year. Amazon probably has a slightly better quality of overall content but Netflix has some absolute gems hidden in amongst some total dross.


----------



## vkurup (Jul 6, 2015)

We got decent Interweb connection atleast Virgin Media charges me for 100Mbps.  We dont watch much Netflix either - it came free with VM. But they now cost about Â£8 p.m. 




Rooter said:



			And reading the reviews on Amazon, it seems very good! Below is a genuine amazon review:

1,242 of 1,312 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Saving me from cheap gin. 27 May 2015
By Gaia TOP 500 REVIEWER
Verified Purchase
I bought this as an electronic babysitter, for my husband, who is five. Oh, wait, not five, 48. I was pig-sick of him watching Netflix on his mobile phone, with his netbook pinging up Facebook messages, with the TV on full blast, and the sound from his Netflix leaking out of his earphones, because he had that on full volume as well, to counter-balance whatever was happening on the TV he wasn't watching. It has worked a treat, as he now watches endless hours of crap on the big TV, while his netbook and phone ping Facebook messages at him, and he lies on the couch, re-arranging his crotch, and grunting.

The installation was easy, despite the fact that I only have full use of one hand, I didn't need any screwdrivers, and I'm not allowed hammers anyway. I did stand on an apple that the dog had taken behind the TV, for dog-reasons, and it squidged between my toes a bit, but I don't suppose that's a universal installation issue, not everyone having a dog that hides fruit behind the TV.

The plug-and-play nature of the device meant that I was able to install without asking for help from a man, and I didn't even break any fingernails. I'm relatively certain I've deleted any links to my social media from Amazon, so the husband won't be able to ferret about, at two in the morning, while he's watching something with boobs in, or yet another concert from the time period when I was being potty-trained, and see all of the nasty things I say about him.

For me, it has been Â£35 well-spent, although the glut of adverts offering it for Â£25 have been a bit of a kick in the crotch, I could have spent the extra Â£10 on gin, but it would have been cheap gin, so there would have been no real gain.
		
Click to expand...

love the review...  :thup: :thup: :thup: :thup:


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jul 7, 2015)

Netflix is better, much better.


----------

